# Little bald Min Pin



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Some of you may remember a post I made several months ago about a little foster I had that was almost totally bald. Well she's been back at the humane society for a long time because she went to a specialist and they wanted her to have as little contact as possible for several weeks with anything so they could take a clean skin biopsy. They got the results today and they said it's genetic and that she may never grow hair back. So they called me from the shelter to ask if I'd bring her back to my house and feed her raw! I of course said yes. I hope that it helps her although I'm not sure anything will get hair back on that little thing. I'll probably go ahead and give her the Missing Link too.
Wish us luck and if hair starts to reappear I'll post more photos. 
:biggrin1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bless her heart. She looks really patchy.

Snorkels had very patchy baldness (not quite as bad) and she has grown most of her hair back. Maybe it will be the same with this baby.

Snorkels was totally bald on her stomach, the backs of her legs, and her ears. The vet thought it was just old age - it turned out to be diet. She is getting a very thick coat now (well, for her anyway).

I really hope raw helps her - she looks cold!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well at least shes got her absolutely stunning face to make up for her misfortune! Hopefully the raw will benefit her  

Good luck!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

She is adorable I love her ears and face.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww, she's so cute! I think she needs some of those adorable little outfits that I saw at Petco the other day. She has the perfect excuse to be dressed up in cute doggie clothes. You're a saint to be taking in another little mouth!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love this little dog. She's 4 lbs and is totally fearless. Her hair loss is actually much worse now. She has no hair on her body and it's getting patchy on her head. So she has hairy legs and a mostly hairy head. I'm picking her up tomorrow afternoon and she'll get her first raw meal tomorrow night. When she was here last time she wanted to eat what my dogs were eating so bad and I couldn't give it to her. She's gonna be one happy camper. I am thinking they're hoping I'll keep her but I truly do not want another dog. Even without hair she is very cute and has a totally charming personality so I think she'll find a great home whether it grows back or not. Can't wait to bring her back to my house though!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I love this little dog. She's 4 lbs and is totally fearless. Her hair loss is actually much worse now. She has no hair on her body and it's getting patchy on her head. So she has hairy legs and a mostly hairy head. I'm picking her up tomorrow afternoon and she'll get her first raw meal tomorrow night. When she was here last time she wanted to eat what my dogs were eating so bad and I couldn't give it to her. She's gonna be one happy camper. I am thinking they're hoping I'll keep her but I truly do not want another dog. Even without hair she is very cute and has a totally charming personality so I think she'll find a great home whether it grows back or not. Can't wait to bring her back to my house though!


She is totally cute! She looks spunky like my little Ziva. So adorable! She will find a great home for sure. You might want to try some melatonin, it can help in *some* alopecia cases.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> Awww, she's so cute! I think she needs some of those adorable little outfits that I saw at Petco the other day. She has the perfect excuse to be dressed up in cute doggie clothes. You're a saint to be taking in another little mouth!


I tried to put some clothes on her last time she was with me and she takes them off. Hopefully I'll get her used to having something on and she'll start to enjoy something warm on her little bald self. She was here right after my boy Tommy died and they were the same size. I put one of his shirts on her and took it back off because it was too hard to look at. Every time I glanced down I would think it was him for a second. :frown: 
I may try that again though now that some time has passed. I don't think it'll bother me so much now. She is cute in an outfit though. Well, for a second at least, until she gets out of it....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder what the genetic disorder is?

interesting.

instead of missing link which has both beneficial stuff and not so beneficial...

try grinding some flax seeds, raw pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds and sunflower seeds. not ground to dust, just enough to get them broken up.

my pug, as i've been writing about for the past year, had blown his fur and blew it right off of his face, chest, belly, and behind, never to return.

i started with ground flax seed and every day i added another seed.

i posted pictures somewhere, but it would seem his hair is coming back on his face, especially in the fold between his eyes above his nose.

it's a start.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i wonder what the genetic disorder is?
> 
> interesting.
> 
> ...


I didn't get the full info on exactly what they are calling this genetic disorder because I was hearing it from someone that heard it from someone. But I'll give the seeds a try. Sure as heck can't hurt. 
And @ Heather- This tiny thing is CA-RA-ZY! She will leap off my bed TO me while I'm halfway across the room. And not expecting it. Always a great idea. There have been a few times that I've barely caught her! 
My smaller porch has furniture sort of lined up on it so we can watch tv out there. She'll run out and go from chair to table to different chair to tiny glass top table to porch swing to.... all it 2 seconds! She's like a monkey, but teeny and seriously breakable! Last time she was here I told her that if she broke all her legs I was gonna put her in a box outside the shelter and leave her there. She didn't believe me....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That was my first reaction, awwwwww, poor little pup. I really, really hope the new food helps her. Thank you for taking her in too, you are a sweetie. It must be an awesome humane society to put so much effort into finding out whats wrong with the little thing, not many places or people would bother. Thank you again, I really do adore people like you!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I didn't get the full info on exactly what they are calling this genetic disorder because I was hearing it from someone that heard it from someone. But I'll give the seeds a try. Sure as heck can't hurt.
> And @ Heather- This tiny thing is CA-RA-ZY! She will leap off my bed TO me while I'm halfway across the room. And not expecting it. Always a great idea. There have been a few times that I've barely caught her!
> My smaller porch has furniture sort of lined up on it so we can watch tv out there. She'll run out and go from chair to table to different chair to tiny glass top table to porch swing to.... all it 2 seconds! She's like a monkey, but teeny and seriously breakable! Last time she was here I told her that if she broke all her legs I was gonna put her in a box outside the shelter and leave her there. She didn't believe me....


Oh my Lord! I shouldn't be laughing like crazy. but I just can't help it. 

I really hope you don't have to leave her in a box with four broken legs. And good luck. Sounds like you have your hands full. Maybe you need to pad your house.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG, that is SOOOOOOOOOOOO Ziva....must be something about the tinyness lol! Z is just a crazy nutjob some times. She will leap down my stairs, I'm really shocked she hasn't broken something yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I didn't get the full info on exactly what they are calling this genetic disorder because I was hearing it from someone that heard it from someone. But I'll give the seeds a try. Sure as heck can't hurt.
> And @ Heather- This tiny thing is CA-RA-ZY! She will leap off my bed TO me while I'm halfway across the room. And not expecting it. Always a great idea. There have been a few times that I've barely caught her!
> My smaller porch has furniture sort of lined up on it so we can watch tv out there. She'll run out and go from chair to table to different chair to tiny glass top table to porch swing to.... all it 2 seconds! She's like a monkey, but teeny and seriously breakable! Last time she was here I told her that if she broke all her legs I was gonna put her in a box outside the shelter and leave her there. She didn't believe me....


as has been said, it's a good thing she's cute. it's what saves them.


----------

